

IFreeTablet Arriving from Spain - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/ifreetablet-arriving-from-spain/

======
yumraj
One of the cons of iPad from their own link is that it doesn't support Flash.
It's unclear if iFreeTablet will support Flash. The specs. and the price does
look impressive.

I think the real test would be the interface and how user friendly it is.

~~~
qjz
It's an Atom netbook with a touchscreen instead of a keyboard. The OS is based
on Debian, so it should support Flash out of the box. But it will be slow, and
the resolution could be problematic when attempting to use an onscreen
keyboard to edit dialog boxes in regular applications (assuming it can be done
at all).

